# Are most/all teenagers naturally skinny?



## sheepysowner (Apr 26, 2020)

I’m a borderline underweight 14-year-old female recovering from anorexia, and between the ages of 8 and 13 I was very chubby from an unhealthy diet and sedentary lifestyle. I remember feeling so insecure about my weight, and I’ve always had a disordered relationship with food: I either starve myself and overexercise because I’m so obsessed with thinness, or overeat probably as an emotional escape, or because I’ve acknowledged the fact that I need to eat to survive. There’s no in between. In short, I’ve been both overweight and underweight, and struggled with both food addiction and anorexia.
I know I’m pretty skinny now (Bmi around 16/17) but currently feel fat. I tell myself that yes I can recover from my eating disorder, yet relapses are too common and uncontrollable. I feel so envy of other teenagers who never seem to struggle with eating issues. They can just eat what they want and stay stick thin because their metabolism is naturally much faster than mine. 
I’m also nervous about Christmas. On Christmas day I’ll probably eat a christmas dinner, plus naughty vegan sweet treats gifted to me. And I don’t get properly weighed for weeks, which really vexes me because I feel safe when I get weighed every Monday.


----------



## ShiitakeK (Nov 24, 2020)

I didn't even read your thing but i'm going to straight up say it, no, teenagers aren't naturally skinny. If they were, teen every teenage girls out there wouldn't be starving themselves or something to become skinny  There's still a tons of girls at my school who's a little bit "overweight" and cry about it 24/7 because they think they need to be skinny to be super hot :,(


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Heck no. 

Source: Me.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I suspect there is variation just like everyone else. Be that as that may, I was pretty scrawny as a teenager. I started to seriously gain weight in my early-to-mid 20s.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

This might help to shed some light into what men prefer. Ten men were fitted with special eye trackers and from there, three women with different body types stood in front of them. The three body types were curvy, slim (model thin) and athletic. The body type that came in last was model slim so all the starving in the world will only make someone less attractive.

Which body type do men REALLY like best? 

There have been many studies with similar results. There was even a poll on another site where the majority of guys preferred the curvy body type.


----------



## starberry440 (Jan 2, 2018)

.


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

To respond only to the title as I haven't read the post: not these days (perhaps given the diet most people eat and genes getting worse over time), but in the past yes, and in many cultures, yes it still seems to be perfectly normal to be skinny as a teenager.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

I hate to give the lame answer here, but it largely depends on genetics.
When I was a teenager (mind you, I'm only 22), I had a fast metabolism. So I could generally east whatever I wanted and remain skinny (I did exercise almost daily though).
My mother was the same way when she was a teenager. 

I know my father and brother would gain weight quickly if they did not watch themselves.
So it's different for everyone.


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery (Nov 27, 2020)

That is so not true and I have a living proof, me. I am considered borderline obese, so I am being forced to work out every damn morning, by my mom. I understand she's doing that for my health but I'm too lazy for that :\


----------

